# Duda sobre el contador 74192



## 74LS192 (Feb 1, 2007)

¡Buenas!

Resulta que tengo que hacer un proyecto, el cuál tiene que contar las personas que entran en un local, con un número límite de ellas, en concreto, 650.

Para el montaje del mismo, he utilizado 2 biestables D según la solución de la tabla de estados (MEALY) y para el contaje de personas, he cogido 3 contadores 74192 (unidades, decenas y centenas), conectados en cascada, con el número límite de personas precargado.

Pues bien, estos contadores los he puesto en modo DOWN, así que el contaje será descendente, de 650 a 000.

Dicho esto, me gustaría saber que tengo que hacer para, que al llegar al 000, este número se quede fijo y no vaya al 999.

¡Muchisimas gracias de antemano!

Saludoss


----------



## Apollo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola 74LS192:

Yo creo que la solución más sencilla es la inhabilitar la entrada de CLK cuando la cuenta esté en  ceros.

Otra posibilidad sería la de poner en el preset ceros, y al llegara cero la cuenta, dejar fijo el pin de carga paralela.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## 74LS192 (Feb 1, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Apollo.

Si no es mucha molestia, ¿me podrías hacer un boceto o pequeño esquema para que al llegar la cuenta a ceros se inhabilite el CLK? Es que no estoy muy puesto en este asunto.

Por cierto, no se a qué te refieres cuando hablas del preset y la carga paralela...¿Me lo podrías aclarar?

Saludoss


----------



## Apollo (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola 74LS192:

No puedo hacerte el esquema debido a que no sé como lo tienes conectado ahora, necesitaría tu diagrama para poder modificarlo.

El SN74LS192 cuenta con cuatro entradas llamadas "preset" que son los cuatro bits que tiene de salida (Pines 15, 1, 10 y 9), en estos pines puedes colocar un número de cuatro bits para forzar al contador a comenzar la cuenta desde este número, una vez que tienes el número en los cuatro pines, activas el pin 11 (Parallel Load, activo en BAJO), y el número que tengas en los presets se envía directamente a las salida.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
saludos al foro


----------



## 74LS192 (Feb 2, 2007)

¡Buenas!

Aquí tienes mi esquema Apollo. No lo he podido hacer más pequeño porque no se vería nada.







Los biestables son del tipo 74LS74. El pulso de reloj que va al LOAD es para que precargue el límite de personas que pueden entrar.

Saludosss


----------



## Apollo (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola 74LS192:

De hecho está demasiado pequeño... no se entiende nada.


Saludos


----------

